# Need Motherboard & Cabinet



## Tarun_dham (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My motherboard (Intel DH67BL), has 4 RAM slots but only one of them work, and now i want to add another 4 GB RAM but the other one is not detected. so please tell me a nice motherboard for my pc with the following specs


CPU- Intel i5 2400
4GB DDR3 RAM
AMD Radeon R9 270x
Cooler master 460W PSU

Also please suggest a good cabinet which has lots of room, ease to manage wires


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Gigabyte B75M-D3H -4500,
Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300.
Total -7800.


----------



## Tarun_dham (Mar 20, 2015)

ok thankz for ur recommendation i will look into it do a little research on them


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4200
Deepcool Tesseract BF - 2750
Total - 6950

Where do you stay?
can you order online?


----------



## Tarun_dham (Mar 20, 2015)

asciif00 said:


> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4200
> Deepcool Tesseract BF - 2750
> Total - 6950
> 
> ...



i stay in delhi, and yes i can order online


----------



## Tarun_dham (Mar 20, 2015)

also should i let the same cpu be or get a new one too?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Tarun_dham said:


> CPU- Intel i5 2400
> 4GB DDR3 RAM
> AMD Radeon R9 270x
> Cooler master 460W PSU
> ...



Out of the above components you need to add another 4GB RAM of same latency @ 2.5k and change your PSU to Antec VP550P @ 3.5k


----------



## Tarun_dham (Mar 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Out of the above components you need to add another 4GB RAM of same latency @ 2.5k and change your PSU to Antec VP550P @ 3.5k



dude i just changed my psu few months ago my parents will not be happy if i do that again, also i do have another 4 GB RAM


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Tarun_dham said:


> dude i just changed my psu few months ago my parents will not be happy if i do that again, also i do have another 4 GB RAM



Good then there is no need to change any more components. Your config is enough for another 2 years.


CPU- Intel i5 2400
4GBx2 DDR3 RAM
AMD Radeon R9 270x
Cooler master 460W PSU

Add these now:

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com
Deepcool Tesseract BF -Deepcool Tesseract Bf Mid Tower Computer Case: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Tarun_dham (Mar 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Good then there is no need to change any more components. Your config is enough for another 2 years.
> 
> 
> CPU- Intel i5 2400
> ...



Deepcool tesseract BF? but u recommended SW.. i would like to go with SW since it looks cool, also does the cabinet have cable management?


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes it has cable management.
check this - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBshiOUKZag


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

Tarun_dham said:


> Deepcool tesseract BF? but u recommended SW.. i would like to go with SW since it looks cool, also does the cabinet have cable management?



Yes it has cable management features.


----------

